# TF 108



## MOOXE (22 Jun 2007)

Ok whos going?

I am slated. Its just so far away though...............................................


----------



## MikeL (23 Jun 2007)

Yea, I'm on it, been training since the Task Force/Battle Group stand up in April.


----------

